# Chainsaw Gloves - choice



## FNEC (Aug 22, 2022)

Hi,

I have used the Stihl Dynamic for some time but finger leather gone and I need to replace. Finding them in Northern Ireland or even online is difficult. 

Alternatives for online ordering are
STEIN Chainsaw Resistant Glove (cheapest)
Arbortec XT Chainsaw Gloves
Arbortec Xpert Chainsaw Gloves

Any experience of these? As I am probably going to have to order them without trying fit/comfort etc.


----------



## thomasinvancouver (Sep 10, 2022)

Goat skin leather. I have a pair that I adore from a company (Geir glove co?) in Centralia, WA USA) that are the cat’s meow.


----------



## Mafun464 (Sep 11, 2022)

Personally use milwaukee goatskin gloves have two sets. The level 3 impact i run most often but have there standard goatskins that i use for anything and everything


----------



## lohan808 (Sep 12, 2022)

Do you need your fingers free? If cutting in colder climes, I would recommend SWEDE PRO chainsaw mittens. I use them in the winter. The are chainstop fabric lined and leather up front.


----------



## soloz2 (Sep 13, 2022)

Not specifically chainsaw gloves, but I use and like my Mechanix wear cut resistant gloves


----------

